# 1941? Monark



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Here is my latest acquisition. I believe this is a '41 model. At one time I found a post here on the CABE that showed the original literature for this bike but for the life of me I can't locate it. I would like to have a copy of the Monark book and don't know why I never bought it in the first place. I believe the add referred to this as a "Jubilee" model but I'm not sure. I took it straight out of the box and put it together without cleaning anything. Later this year it will get a full detail and service. I believe this is a pretty rare bike--yea I know it's a girls bike! It has a few things going for it though. First it is a four bar, it does have the butterfly stand, it has the dual Deltas, it has the loop tail frame, and it has the Musselman high flange front hub. A couple of questions for the Monark experts; I believe the grips are repos--should these be blue? It has U.S. Royal Chain white walls--are these original equipment? anyone see anything missing or parts not original (except for the cat)? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 31, 2011)

Cool bike!


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 31, 2011)

Ohhh gosh darnit that bike is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow, great bike! I've seen US Royal Chains in Monark ads, of course the bikes are illustrated. They did make them into the 1960s though.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 2, 2011)

*It's interesting that...*

This frame has rear dropout holes and tangs for a dropstand yet has the butterfly stand.
Very cool bike!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2011)

I believe most five bars had the ears for the drop stand and most probably did have a dropstand but this is (super)deluxe equipped bike and has all the bells and whistles. v/r Shawn







scrubbinrims said:


> This frame has rear dropout holes and tangs for a dropstand yet has the butterfly stand.
> Very cool bike!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, I see that...ring a ding ding!


----------



## derek4727 (Sep 2, 2011)

So you're the lucky one that got the bike from ebay


----------



## jpromo (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow, that is truly one fine lady. Great acquisition!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 2, 2011)

*A fine lady indeed...*

but don't forget the baddest lady to take the stage here on the CABE that I have seen anyway (of course, I am biased since it's mine and partial to Airflows)!
"Well equipped" with fluted fenders, aluminum streamline rack, twin aluminum delta torpedos.
It would make a nice thread to see who has the coolest ladies bicycle, although come to think of it, carlalotta has a number of contenders and Nate showed a nice ladies twinflex earlier in the year.
There was a rel nice ladies Dayton Champion I was eyeing this week until it peaked over a grand (probably for the lit rack).
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 4, 2011)

I saw that Champion but it didn't have a springer and I'm tapped out from this bike, the Five Star I got from Joe, and another one I bought for a friend. I kinda like the girls bikes and I even ride mine! My ladies include a '40 Shelby Speedline. '41 Elgin Miss America, '39 Elgin Miss America, '55 Schwinn green Phantom, and '56 Columbia Five Star Super Deluxe. I would really like to find the ad for this Monark though. If anyone has the book and can provide me a scan I would really appreciate it--better yet if you have a book you want to sell let em know. Thanks, Shawn 







scrubbinrims said:


> but don't forget the baddest lady to take the stage here on the CABE that I have seen anyway (of course, I am biased since it's mine and partial to Airflows)!
> "Well equipped" with fluted fenders, aluminum streamline rack, twin aluminum delta torpedos.
> It would make a nice thread to see who has the coolest ladies bicycle, although come to think of it, carlalotta has a number of contenders and Nate showed a nice ladies twinflex earlier in the year.
> There was a rel nice ladies Dayton Champion I was eyeing this week until it peaked over a grand (probably for the lit rack).
> ...


----------



## ramito (Sep 5, 2011)

*Beatiful*

,,,,classic....
​


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2011)

Still hoping someone can help me with some literature (copy) of this bike. Thanks, Shawn


----------

